# NGRC Train Mountain Photos?



## chiloquinruss (Aug 14, 2010)

Did anyone get any pix at Train Mountain showing the Midway Circle Garden railroad? We were all so busy we didn't get any showing the crowds viewing the railroad. We have the ramp up to the new steaming bays done and are starting to lay the track for the live steamer run. First section should be about 900 feet or so. Russ.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, no crowds in my photos...









Russ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, 

Looks very nice!


----------



## chiloquinruss (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Russell. I have some preliminary photos and some of the folks coming down the hill on thier train rides but no crowds. I really enjoyed meeting all of you folks and hope that you had a great time at the convention. Russ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats this?Train Mt has a GRR???? 
info please???


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, before Quentin passed away in 2008, he had amassed a whole sack full of G Gauge stuff to build a layout that was going to be a real dandy. I had the priviledge of seeing much of it in the storage room of his home many years ago. The track plan was huge and certainly obtainable with his skill and resourses. 

I would hope that his dream for that layout would have been fulfilled.


----------



## chiloquinruss (Aug 14, 2010)

Train Mountain had always planned to build a large G scale layout. All it took was somenoe to head up the process. Dennis and Sharon Ediger have taken on this enourmous task. They have done a preliminary design using a large plot of land located at Midway Circle on the main line of Train Mountain. This area is a 400 foot diameter circle that someday will be filled with track. They have been working on it for only 2 years or so and already have quite a railroad installed. So far there is a lake (big enough to do some r/c boating), a mountainstre3am with waterfalls, a 12 foot long through truss bridge, a 15 foot long curved trestle, some 1000 feet of track, a couple of tunnels, and the early beginnings of a live steam line including steaming bays. There is not a seperate membership for the G Scale layout, the members are all Train Mountain members. The latest accomplishment is the receipt of a real Mopac box car to be used for the G Scalers for storage. Russ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds wonderful, Russ. Quentin shared that he wanted to run 100+ hopper car trains and had a number in storage. Are they going to be used on the layout????


----------



## chiloquinruss (Aug 14, 2010)

Stan, I don't know what Sharon is planning on doing with Quentin extensive G Scale collection. The 100 car train was for his home layout at Spring Creek Ranch not at Train Mountain. What is happening at Train Mountain is the next step in the evolution of Train Mountain. The 7 1/2 inch gauge railroad is alive and well. In fact we are adding about 20 more miles of mainline, taking us to around 40 to 45 miles of actual mainline track. The G Scale is headed up by a very capable couple that are guiding all of us that are new to this aspect of the railroad hobby. So far I think we have only run smaller trains of 25 or so cars. Most of the experimentation is finding what works at 4300 feet, with snow, deer, elk, borrowing critters, pine needles, etc, etc,.







We hope to have the first part of the live steam portion running later this year. We have a work week coming up Labor Day week and then sometime in October we have some more visiting G Scalers coming down from Washington. Lots to do!







Russ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
I wish i lived closer. I'd love to rebuild my layout with monster curves and redesign for mega trains. but I'm too lazy... 
I was hoping someone ,somewhere would build for mega trains.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I have more than 30 50 foot LGB and USA freight cars for sale. 

They run great on larger radius curves and would look super on Marty's layout.









All have metal BB wheelsets with many road names and styles. Covered hoppers, single and double door box cars, LGB tankers, etc.

98% have Aristo knuckles on them.... If you're curious.... email me... [email protected]


----------

